# 

## konstantinvoskr

Internet,  ,  .

----------


## Fint

(gray) (  )
-       (   )        .  .
-         ! 
    ... 
  !     !

----------


## ꩮ

> (gray) (  )
> -       (   )        .  .
> -         ! 
>     ... 
>   !     !

      ;).  
 -     " "       -   - (       )        ,     :)...     (         2-3 )    -  -11 ,  - 11  :) 
    ,       2....     :)

----------


## SRG

-       -   1     2-5        -     . 
    -    .
   -   ADSL   ,      -      .

----------


## admin

,  512 .
 ,  .
:    '  .
:    ? ( ,    "")
: ³    ,      my.ukrtelecom.ua
:   (  )...
:  ,     (...  60  ...),   17      100%
:     100%?      .
: ͳ,        (  )
:     17 !?
: ͳ,       .    10 ,  .
: ...  .
:  . 
   ,  10  ' '  .  
  !

----------


## laithemmer

,   β  ,    -      !!!    ,      ....
          .        20 ,        .        -     .   5     .  -    -     : !! !!   !!
:           ! 
: ?
: ,       .
:     ?     ?
:    !!!
:   ..
--...
  !

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> -       -   1     2-5        -     .

   ??????
 ???????
...      ,        .    ... -    ,      .   

> -    .

     !

----------


## aneisha

, Infocom !!!  ,      5-7,    .       ,      ,      3 ().   !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rust

... ...
          .
       ..
            ...   1998 ...

----------


## Ihor

> ... ...
>           .
>        ..
>             ...   1998 ...

     ISP- ,    . ,        , ,    !

----------


## rust

> ISP- ,    . ,        , ,    !

   ..    ...  ..
     ....

----------


## maks_well

,        ,     ,     ,  :http://satel.net.ua/new_price.shtml#hl     1-2    - ...      ,     . 
,  ! ϳ      .            ,     . "",   ,        - "  " (         ),  ""  : ,      "",  ,      20, ,      ,   32,    ,      . , ,     ,    . Ѻ        ,          ,    ,   "" hands.dll (  hands.dll ).
      :  3    ,      (10-15 ). 
    :
     ,      ,  -,  ,          ,             .

----------

